# Hi I'm New!



## Chez (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi.  This is my first time on fertility friends.  I'm not usually a message board kind of person but am finding it difficult that i don't know anyone else having difficulty concieving.  We have been ttc for 2 years 3 months and are about to undergo 3rd Cycle of IUI this week.  
Any advice on what to do and what not to do to help things along?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi i just joined today too and i think weve taken a very posative  step in coming here, lots of people sharing what weve experienced and more and able to share the downs and ups with us, search the different boards, post on a couple and soon you will find the advice your looking for, good luck.


----------



## tanya197 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi I am also new to this site. Been TTC #2 for 3 yrs now. Have been on 6 mths of 50mg clomid, which did not help.
Guess we gotta keep trying.


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Tanya, Dizzi and Chez,

Welcome to FF.  I'm a pretty new member too and I'm finding this site to be very helpful and supportive . 

I'm having my 1st attempt at IVF in March and starting to learn more about how the site works and meeting other couples who are undergoing similar treatments. 

Sending you loads of positive energy and best wishes on your journey




Love, Gen xo


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Just thought I would say hello to all you new gilrs.  Chez - the IUI thread is very supportive and there are lots of people there only too happy to answer your questions re: IUI. I'm in 2ww for my second one at the moment.  good luck to you all


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

hi chez

I have had three iui's and to be honest i was always told that there is nothing specific that you can do and that you shoudl live life as normal.  Dont over exert yourself was probably the only thing that was mentioned.

Good luck with IUI fingers crossed for you.  Any specific questions just ask.  

WElcome tot he site its great.

datai


----------



## Chez (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all.  
Thanks for all your messages.  It was nice to have so many replies.


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  
I'm also new, but glad to be able to share problems with others going through the same problems.
TTC 5 yrs. 3 failed ICSI and have been told, already, to consider donor eggs. Don't know why! I've produced around 9 embies in total, of 1 2 and 3 grades.
I feel like the consultant has 'ditched' us already.
Anyone got any advice of what to do next?
Lisa x


----------



## EH (Dec 3, 2003)

New too, Seems strange writing to strangers, but hopefully it won't feel like this for long. Need a bit of moral support to keep me going.

Feel a bit lonely on the infertility front as it seems many of you do.

TTC 5 years. Miscarried 10 weeks 2002. ICSI twice last year, 1st chemical pg, 2nd neg. Have changed clinics recently to ARGC so hoping for extra help. Male Factor, although recent test at ARGC produced incredible result, we've had TCM and acupuncture for 3 months so somethings working. Now looking at me again, due for hysteroscopy soon then another round of treatment.

xxx

xx


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Im new too!  Have spent the last few days finding my way around the site! I'm on my second 2ww after my 2nd ICSI cycle but the embryos werent too good but we live in hope!

Wishing you all the love in the world and I hope we can help each other.


----------



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Chez

I'm also TTC#1 for the last 2yrs and 3 months. I just had my 5th IUI, and have already made an appointment with my Dr. to see the next step. I'm also changing career at the moment. I know its bad timing, but I stayed 3 yrs too long in this job hoping I'm be on maternity leave at some stage. I can't keep putting my life on hold either!
Today I feel a little stressed in 2WW. I know stress doesn't help, and I try everything, but it doesn't go away for me either.

Actually I find it much easier talking to strangers about this. I feel that I really have fertility friends now!!
Anyway, nice to have you on board and wishing you all the best!!


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,

its good to have you all here on ff. we are always here for you all so if you ever want a chat then just give us all a yell!!

take care all!! tracey x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

JUST A FEW WRDS TO SAY HI I JUST JOINED YESTERDAY. I AM JUST ABOUT TO START MY SECOND IVF IN APRIL AND FEELING A LITTLE BIT ANXIOUS. I ALSO HAVE NOT KNOWN ANYONE WHO HAS HAD ANY TROUBLE CONCEIVING SO I KNOW HOW YOU ARE FEELING. BUT JUST TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL


----------

